# [help] suppresion de liens symbolique non valide[resolu]

## bdouxx

bonjour.

En me baladant sur la toile je suis tombé sur cette commande que je me suis empressé de tester:

find / -type l | perl -lne 'print if ! -e'

elle est censé récupérer la liste de tous les liens symboliques non valide.. Et horreur, j'en obtient une liste beaucoup trop grande a mon goût,que je souhaiterai réduire a néant. Ma théorie dis que tout lien symbolique non valide pointe sur rien donc peut être supprimé sans risque, mais cela ne reste que ma théorie, et je n'ai pas envie d'infirmer cette théorie par la pratique sur mon pc. 

Le problème est que cela touche des répertoires dont je connais l'importance mais pas la "structure" du style /proc /dev  .

Supprimer des fichiers dans /usr /root /etc /home, je  veux bien tenter..

Mais /proc et /dev , faut il tenter le coup ( a priori non, mais sait on jamais)..

```

/usr/share/doc/HTML/de/amarok/common

/usr/share/doc/HTML/uk/amarok/common

/usr/share/doc/HTML/sv/amarok/common

/usr/share/doc/HTML/it/amarok/common

/usr/share/doc/HTML/pt/amarok/common

/usr/share/doc/HTML/es/amarok/common

/usr/share/doc/HTML/pt_BR/amarok/common

/usr/lib32/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

/usr/lib32/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

/usr/lib32/modules/extensions/libdri.so

/usr/lib32/modules/extensions/libglx.so

/usr/lib64/libcblas.so

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/cblas.pc

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/lapack.pc

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/blas.pc

/usr/lib64/libcblas.a

/usr/lib64/libblas.so

/usr/lib64/xemacs-21.4.22/lisp/.#finder-inf.el

/usr/lib64/liblapack.a

/usr/lib64/rpm/magic

/usr/lib64/rpm/magic.mime.mgc

/usr/lib64/rpm/magic.mime

/usr/lib64/liblapack.so

/usr/lib64/libblas.a

/usr/include/cblas.h

/dev/.udev/firmware-missing/radeon\x2fR700_rlc.bin

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fwwn-0x50014ee156dba6c0-part4/b8:20                                                                                                                   

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2f2a585870-6a1d-49dd-bc47-5e77d7801284/b8:20                                                                                                         

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0-part4/b8:20                                                                                                          

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fscsi-SATA_WDC_WD2500AAKS-_WD-WCAV20389820-part4/b8:20                                                                                                

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fata-WDC_WD2500AAKS-00L9A0_WD-WCAV20389820-part4/b8:20                                                                                                

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fwwn-0x50014ee156dba6c0-part2/b8:18                                                                                                                   

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2fcbb99633-1e03-4fcb-95c3-e3e99aac096d/b8:18                                                                                                         

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0-part2/b8:18                                                                                                          

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fscsi-SATA_WDC_WD2500AAKS-_WD-WCAV20389820-art2/b8:18                                                                                                

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fata-WDC_WD2500AAKS-00L9A0_WD-WCAV20389820-part2/b8:18                                                                                                

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fwwn-0x50014ee156dba6c0-part1/b8:17                                                                                                                   

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2ff98bc9bf-a2fd-4851-9286-e4d7be20bd55/b8:17                                                                                                         

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1/b8:17                                                                                                          

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fscsi-SATA_WDC_WD2500AAKS-_WD-WCAV20389820-part1/b8:17                                                                                                

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fata-WDC_WD2500AAKS-00L9A0_WD-WCAV20389820-part1/b8:17                                                                                                

/dev/.udev/links/snd\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:01:00.1/c116:10                                                                                                                            

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fwwn-0x50014ee156dba6c0-part3/b8:19                                                                                                                   

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2fc8d1da0c-6a56-460f-a8c0-82e41e9dfea4/b8:19                                                                                                         

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0-part3/b8:19                                                                                                          

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fscsi-SATA_WDC_WD2500AAKS-_WD-WCAV20389820-part3/b8:19                                                                                                

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fata-WDC_WD2500AAKS-00L9A0_WD-WCAV20389820-part3/b8:19                                                                                                

/dev/.udev/links/root/b8:19                                                                                                                                                            

/dev/.udev/links/snd\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:1b.0/c116:7                                                                                                                             

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-uuid\x2fbb56f780-80b0-48d4-8fc1-7b1467a5f223/b8:5                                                                                                          

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:02:00.0-scsi-0:0:1:0-part5/b8:5

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fscsi-SATA_Maxtor_6B120P0_B41L5HCH-part5/b8:5

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fata-Maxtor_6B120P0_B41L5HCH-part5/b8:5

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:02:00.0-scsi-0:0:1:0-part2/b8:2

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fscsi-SATA_Maxtor_6B120P0_B41L5HCH-part2/b8:2

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fata-Maxtor_6B120P0_B41L5HCH-part2/b8:2

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fwwn-0x50014ee156dba6c0/b8:16

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0/b8:16

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fscsi-SATA_WDC_WD2500AAKS-_WD-WCAV20389820/b8:16

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fata-WDC_WD2500AAKS-00L9A0_WD-WCAV20389820/b8:16

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:02:00.0-scsi-0:0:1:0/b8:0

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fscsi-SATA_Maxtor_6B120P0_B41L5HCH/b8:0

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fata-Maxtor_6B120P0_B41L5HCH/b8:0

/dev/.udev/links/dvd1/b11:0

/dev/.udev/links/cdrom1/b11:0

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:02:00.0-scsi-0:0:0:0/b11:0

/dev/.udev/links/scd0/b11:0

/dev/.udev/links/dvdrw/b11:1

/dev/.udev/links/dvd/b11:1

/dev/.udev/links/cdrw/b11:1

/dev/.udev/links/cdrom/b11:1

/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:1f.5-scsi-1:0:0:0/b11:1

/dev/.udev/links/scd1/b11:1

/dev/.udev/links/rtc/c247:0

/dev/.udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fplatform-pcspkr-event-spkr/c13:69

/dev/.udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.1-event/c13:66

/dev/.udev/links/input\x2fby-id\x2fusb-_USB_Keyboard-event-if01/c13:66

/dev/.udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:2:1.0-event-kbd/c13:65

/dev/.udev/links/input\x2fby-id\x2fusb-_USB_Keyboard-event-kbd/c13:65

/dev/.udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse/c13:32

/dev/.udev/links/input\x2fby-id\x2fusb-SteelSeries_ApS_Ikari_Laser-mouse/c13:32

/dev/.udev/links/input\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:1d.1-usb-0:1:1.0-event-mouse/c13:64

/dev/.udev/links/input\x2fby-id\x2fusb-SteelSeries_ApS_Ikari_Laser-event-mouse/c13:64

/dev/.udev/watch/39

/dev/.udev/watch/38

/dev/.udev/watch/37

/dev/.udev/watch/36

/dev/.udev/watch/34

/dev/.udev/watch/30

/dev/.udev/watch/29

/dev/.udev/watch/28

/dev/.udev/watch/27

/dev/.udev/watch/26

/dev/.udev/watch/25

/dev/.udev/watch/24

/dev/.udev/watch/23

/dev/.udev/watch/22

/dev/.udev/watch/21

/dev/.udev/watch/20

/dev/.udev/watch/19

/dev/.udev/watch/18

/dev/.udev/watch/17

/dev/.udev/watch/16

/dev/.udev/watch/15

/dev/.udev/watch/14

/dev/.udev/watch/13

/dev/.udev/watch/12

/dev/.udev/watch/11

/dev/.udev/watch/10

/dev/.udev/watch/9

/dev/.udev/watch/8

/dev/.udev/watch/7

/dev/.udev/watch/6

/dev/.udev/watch/5

/dev/.udev/watch/4

/etc/runlevels/default/net.br0

/root/.kde4/tmp-ordi_perso

/root/.kde4/socket-ordi_perso

/proc/2/task/2/exe

/proc/2/exe

/proc/3/task/3/exe

/proc/3/exe

/proc/5/task/5/exe

/proc/5/exe

/proc/6/task/6/exe

/proc/6/exe

/proc/7/task/7/exe

/proc/7/exe

/proc/9/task/9/exe

/proc/9/exe

/proc/10/task/10/exe

/proc/10/exe

/proc/11/task/11/exe

/proc/11/exe

/proc/12/task/12/exe

/proc/12/exe

/proc/13/task/13/exe

/proc/13/exe

/proc/14/task/14/exe

/proc/14/exe

/proc/15/task/15/exe

/proc/15/exe

/proc/16/task/16/exe

/proc/16/exe

/proc/17/task/17/exe

/proc/17/exe

/proc/18/task/18/exe

/proc/18/exe

/proc/97/task/97/exe

/proc/97/exe

/proc/99/task/99/exe

/proc/99/exe

/proc/101/task/101/exe

/proc/101/exe

/proc/104/task/104/exe

/proc/104/exe

/proc/105/task/105/exe

/proc/105/exe

/proc/106/task/106/exe

/proc/106/exe

/proc/221/task/221/exe

/proc/221/exe

/proc/229/task/229/exe

/proc/229/exe

/proc/230/task/230/exe

/proc/230/exe

/proc/231/task/231/exe

/proc/231/exe

/proc/364/task/364/exe

/proc/364/exe

/proc/365/task/365/exe

/proc/365/exe

/proc/366/task/366/exe

/proc/366/exe

/proc/367/task/367/exe

/proc/367/exe

/proc/368/task/368/exe

/proc/368/exe

/proc/369/task/369/exe

/proc/369/exe

/proc/370/task/370/exe

/proc/370/exe

/proc/371/task/371/exe

/proc/371/exe

/proc/372/task/372/exe

/proc/372/exe

/proc/373/task/373/exe

/proc/373/exe

/proc/375/task/375/exe

/proc/375/exe

/proc/376/task/376/exe

/proc/376/exe

/proc/377/task/377/exe

/proc/377/exe

/proc/378/task/378/exe

/proc/378/exe

/proc/492/task/492/exe

/proc/492/exe

/proc/791/task/791/exe

/proc/791/exe

/proc/2418/task/2418/exe

/proc/2418/exe

/proc/2421/task/2421/exe

/proc/2421/exe

/proc/2436/task/2436/exe

/proc/2436/exe

/proc/4026/task/4026/exe

/proc/4026/exe

/proc/4029/task/4029/exe

/proc/4029/exe

/proc/4032/task/4032/exe

/proc/4032/exe

/proc/4035/task/4035/exe

/proc/4035/exe

/proc/6559/task/6559/exe

/proc/6559/exe

/proc/7174/task/7174/exe

/proc/7174/exe

/proc/8752/task/8752/exe

/proc/8752/exe

/proc/9383/task/9383/exe

/proc/9383/exe

/proc/9670/task/9670/exe

/proc/9670/exe

/proc/9823/task/9823/exe

/proc/9823/exe

/proc/10258/task/10258/exe

/proc/10258/exe

/proc/10898/task/10898/exe

/proc/10898/exe

/proc/12180/task/12180/exe

/proc/12180/exe

/proc/12181/task/12181/exe

/proc/12181/exe

/proc/12182/task/12182/exe

/proc/12182/exe

/proc/12183/task/12183/exe

/proc/12183/exe

/proc/12184/task/12184/exe

/proc/12184/exe

/proc/12185/task/12185/exe

/proc/12185/exe

/proc/12376/task/12376/exe

/proc/12376/exe

/proc/12383/task/12383/exe

/proc/12383/exe

/proc/13093/task/13093/exe

/proc/13093/exe

/proc/13467/task/13467/exe

/proc/13467/exe

/proc/13903/task/13903/exe

/proc/13903/exe

/proc/13905/task/13905/exe

/proc/13905/exe

/proc/13908/task/13908/exe

/proc/13908/exe

/proc/13911/task/13911/exe

/proc/13911/exe

/proc/13912/task/13912/exe

/proc/13912/exe

/proc/13958/task/13958/exe

/proc/13958/exe

/proc/13972/task/13972/exe

/proc/13972/exe

/proc/14139/task/14139/exe

/proc/14139/exe

/proc/14140/task/14140/exe

/proc/14140/exe

/proc/14536/task/14536/exe

/proc/14536/exe

/proc/14537/task/14537/exe

/proc/14537/exe

/proc/14882/task/14882/cwd

/proc/14882/task/14882/root

/proc/14882/task/14882/exe

/proc/14882/cwd

/proc/14882/root

/proc/14882/exe

/proc/15267/task/15267/exe

/proc/15267/exe

/proc/18889/task/18889/exe

/proc/18889/exe

```

Last edited by bdouxx on Tue Feb 01, 2011 9:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

C'est pas utile pour /sys, /proc et /dev, voire déconseillé. C'est reset au reboot suivant de toute façon, ce sont des FS virtuels.

Note : print -l /**/*(N-@) avec zsh pour voir les symlinks inutiles.  :Smile: 

----------

## bdouxx

merci bien

J'ai pris en compte ta remarque et j'ai supprimé les liens que je devais... ca n'a pas encore planté, on verra demain si ca redemarre.

----------

